# (CAN) handsome and accomplished-Rory-GR



## M. Robinson (Apr 13, 2011)

Millpond Musket Man QFTR (Silk/Red)

Open 2nd and 3rd, 2012. Seven series, Canadian National Open 2012

http://www.simplesite.com/MillpondRetrievers

A joy to train, run or just hang out with...he went 7 very clean series in the Canadian National Open in 2012, ...high point Qual dog in Ontario in 2011. He has a very strong work and water attitude-brave-fast-stylish.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=349028

Rory is dark red, beautifully structured, has very dark pigment, full dentition, is biddable, has a very sweet nature... (sperm evaluation test on request). 71 lbs.

Summer- Southern Ontario, Winter- Alabama

Medie Robinson
905 630 0696
[email protected]


----------

